# SA : Why not finish the year with a PB?



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

It was the last day of the year and I was determined to finish cleaning the shed before the new year begins. No fishing today!
Everything was nearly put away and sorted with only the floor to sweep and my task here was done.
Ah ha, I have found my wayward SX-40 lure complete with a pair of rusty trebles.
Ok, I will put on a new pair of trebles and store it away for future use.
Seems a shame not to take it for a fish for old times sake.
No! I will finish cleaning the shed before the new year.
I should check the tide times though, just in case. But I am not going fishing today!
Oh crap, good arvo tides and I know just the spot to try out the re-conditioned SX-40.

Well there is no use procastinating any longer, the shed can wait until the new year but the tide waits for no man so I am told.
The results were pretty impressive and a great way to finish the year.
One only 38cm yellowfin whiting (on fresh Goolwa cockles), one 38cm bream on the SX-40. Thats not a bad fish and justifies the delay in the shed cleaning schedule. 

I should go home now as there is still enough time left to finish my chores.
Nah what the hell, I have still got another hour before the tide starts rushing in and wrecks my fun.

I snuck around the next bend in the creek like a ninja in an orange high visibility work shirt. The SX-40 was launched into a very likely looking snag and pow!
It was on, around trees under snags, out of the snags up the creek and down the creek. It managed to wrap itself around every submerged tree in the creek, but each time I managed to free the line and fight on. This has to be a small mulloway, it will not be legal but still a good way to finish the year.
The poor beastie finally stunned by the luminance of my flourescent orange shirt gave up and into the net he went.
Not a mully but a new PB Black Bream, 49cm and 1.8Kg. beating the old PB by 1cm.
Awsome, it just proves that you should never do today what can be put off till tomorrow. :lol: 
Have a great new years everybody and wishing you all a fantastic 2013.
Best Wishes Mark.
http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g46 ... 657729.jpg


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Brilliant Dunny ! What a stonker. I'm sure that natural man scent you have makes excellent extra potent fish attractant.  







And its a new Hall of Fame no 1.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Dunny

Best last trip report for the year! Well written.

I loved the procastination, with shed cleaning resolve finally giving way to a much more worthwhile pursuit.

trev


----------



## aussiemaca (Sep 28, 2011)

awesome bream


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

> Have sorted out the well-earned HoF entry for you too... exciting to think that it'll take a fabled half-meter fish to knock it down the podium.


Thats awesome Bertros, I am finally famous for something. :lol: 
Its a bit sad for fishnut though, he is a dedicated bream fisho and I am just a hack.
But I do get to join Solatree and his huge floppy flounder. :lol: 
By the way it was caught in the Port Gawler area on a cheap silstar graphite rod, Penn slammer, 8kg PE braid and a gold SX-40.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Oldood...

That is one awesome bream! Top that you young doods!

Reckon you put the shed cleaning back in its place... way behind the fishing... important stuff like fishing comes first, second and lots more before really sheds really need to be done!

Well done that man!!!

Jimbo


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A special fish Mark, congrats on a nice years end.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Bertros said:


> Cleaning the shed is what you do when you're putting off taking up golf. ;-)


.... or making room to build another kayak - but I digress.

Well done that Dood! I was happy to catch a snapper that size :lol: .


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Bertros wrote


> Not a shabby start to 2013.. maybe you could give Solatree a run for his money in the comp this year.


I would love to take on Andy in the fishing comp but I might lose! 
Winnings not everything but losing sux. :evil:
I hate being a whiney little girl. :lol:


----------



## stussman (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrads. 49cm is incredible.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Ah, I get it, we all need to be very visible when fishing so we attract the bigger alpha fish cruising for a bruising.... is that the lesson Mark?
Great post mate. :lol:


----------



## brenton (Sep 1, 2009)

A grand old fish,what did it taste like??
cheers nereus


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats on a huge bream.


----------



## scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

Good story and an awsome fish. Loved the Ninja description. Looking for my orange t shirt.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

brenton said:


> A grand old fish,what did it taste like??
> cheers nereus


I would not normally keep bream as I have heard that they are very slow growing and a big one can be very old.
I do not know if this is true or not but I will look it up sometime.
Unfortunately for this particular bream he had completely swallowed the SX-40 so he had to be dispatched.
I ate half of him tonight and he tasted quite like a Barramundi. Yum.


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

1. Great fish!!!!
2. Does the fishing inspector allow us to squash the tail to get maximum(!) length out of a touch and go legal fish?

That is a horse of a fish, well done.

Cheers


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Davebeat said:


> 1. Great fish!!!!
> 2. Does the fishing inspector allow us to squash the tail to get maximum(!) length out of a touch and go legal fish?
> 
> That is a horse of a fish, well done.
> ...


Hi Dave, Do not know the official answer to the question but i work on the principal that if I have to measure it that closely, it aint legal. :lol:


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

That's a big bream did it go four pound? 
Congrats on the hall of fame. I know what you mean
I had a 40 cm fish inhale a sx48 could only see the tip of the bib.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

Well done Mark, great bream and on a lure.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Awesome Bream Mark, looks like the shed was cleaned exactly as much as it needed to be


----------



## brenton (Sep 1, 2009)

OldDood said:


> brenton said:
> 
> 
> > A grand old fish,what did it taste like??
> ...


Bummer, oh well at least you enjoyed it  Can't be helped sometimes
cheers brenton


----------



## baldy2004 (Jun 21, 2008)

Congratulations mate!!! Cracker of a fish, just shows it pays to go out there and give it a crack, I really need to take a leaf out of your book haha


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Its all already been said but again... cracker of a fish and a good read. Hope 2013 is just as good to you.


----------



## fishstix (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh...that old bend in the creek will never be the same again.....

That is a stonker of a bream Mark... you seem to do well on those big fellas... well done!


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

baldy2004 said:


> Congratulations mate!!! Cracker of a fish, just shows it pays to go out there and give it a crack, I really need to take a leaf out of your book haha


Hey Baldy,
Thanks mate.
I just noticed that you have been a AKFF member for ages and only posted 33 times!
Stop working and get the Yak out.
Remember, I know where you work. :lol:


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice Bream Mark 

I am not suprised though didn't you once catch a bream on a small jig head, baited with a old stinky cockle ?

How come i can remember crap like this but anything important is in one ear and out the other :lol:

PS. yes i too should make time to come here (akff) more often like i use too. Busy , busy and busier :twisted:

Steve


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

Cracker Bream mate.

I could only score bubs today.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Sheesh! That is a monster, well done!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

BigGee said:


> You reading this Ado? :lol:


I am now. :mrgreen:

That's it. Pondage tomorrow. I've got to at least get myself on the board.
I can't imagine what it would be like trying to pull one of those out of snag-filled waters. The pondage has water, sand and water. The only snag is the Mirage drive.

Well done Olddood. That's a cracker. They do taste alright too, can't see what everyone complains about. Maybe it's just the big ones, and few have tried them. I won't be any more, but the one's I had during my fish catching drought were as good as Snapper.


----------

